

Star Wars sets being buried by sand dunes - anigbrowl
http://www.mercurynews.com/nation-world/ci_23794000/byu-prof-sand-dunes-engulfing-star-wars-set

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6072753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6072753)

------
jstanley
And... no photos. Sorry everyone.

